# Zeilenananpassung in framemaker



## RindDingDOng (15. August 2002)

hi,

ich möchte ein Dokument über mehrere Seiten in Framemaker erstellen. Wie kann ich framemaker nun dazu veranlassen, das auf den gengeüberliegenden seiten des buches die zeile immer auf gleicher höhe beginnt. geht das überhaupt? und wenn, wie? 
über hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


mfg RindDingDong


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. August 2002)

Ich habe von diesem Programm zwar noch nie was gehört, aber das ist meistens gleich...

Du kannst den Rand der Oben sein soll, die Zeilenabstände usw. konfigurieren. Dann sollte das schon gehen.


----------



## capstudio (7. August 2010)

OK, das Thema ist acht Jahre alt, aber mein Google Alert hat es mir soeben erst mitgeteilt. 

»Registerhaltiger Satz« ist möglich mit FrameMaker. Der dazu benötigte Dialog ist Format > Seitenlayout > Zeilenlayout. In der aktuellen Onlinehilfe gibt es dazu die Seite  Ausrichten von Text über mehrere Spalten.

Für detailliertere Fragen rund um Adobe FrameMaker mit einer Vielzahl von Anwender muss ich andere Plattformen empfehlen, obwohl ich jetzt auch hier mal hineinhöre. Eine Übersicht der Listen, Gruppen und Foren zu FrameMaker führe ich auf der Startseite der Google-Gruppe frameusers-de: http://groups.google.com/group/frameusers-de

Schöne Grüße,

- Michael Müller-Hillebrand


----------

